# Грыжа 0,7 см с миграцией. Операция или консервативное лечение?



## ОксанаК (8 Июн 2022)

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, определиться с тактикой лечения. История болезни мужа:
Чуть больше месяца назад заболела нога, поясница, мы знали, что есть протрузии на основании мрт с 2014 года. Начали лечиться сами консервативно:
Фламадекс н5, мильгамма н5, сирдалуд 4 мг в день. Не помогло, обратились к неврологу, было выписано врачом:
Мексидол н10, габапентин по схеме, доколоть витамины до н10, свечи индометацин, физио амплипульс н5. Рентген заключение - остеохондроз. Через 5 дней добавили к лечению прозерин уколы, целебрекс вместо индометацина, лазер н5. Муж, видя что боль не проходит, сходил к мануальщику 2 раза, блокады лидокаином, также по рентгену он определил проблему в седалищном сочленении и велел подкладывать стельку под пятку больной ноги. Помогло, но потом все вернулось.
Я его уговорила на мрт, заключение прикреплю.
На данный момент колем прозерин, пьем целебрекс и габапентин. Жалобы такие:
При вставании боль в ноге и невозможность сразу идти, нужно ждать, искривление спины на больную сторону, боли при ходьбе, останавливается, надо ждать. Боли в покое, вставать с постели трудно, нормально только на обезболивающих. На мрт задняя экструзия 0,7, каудальная  миграция грыжи о,7 и сдавление нервных корешков и дурального мешка. Надо ли нам к нейрохирургу? Или лечить консервативно?


----------



## La murr (8 Июн 2022)

@ОксанаК, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ОксанаК (10 Июн 2022)

MRT.rar
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru
				




Ссылка на мрт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

Грыжа есть и именно слева.
Чтобы ответить самому себе надо знать исходные данные. 

Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения. В этом случае надо оперироваться быстро, потому как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач Вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет", или когда слабость ноги есть и нарастает. То есть, боль такая, что это касается не только Вас и Вашего терпения, но и семьи, которую надо кормить или от которой нужна помощь.
И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев из расчета - кому нужен такой работник (муж, жена), если его 3 месяца нет на работе: ни себе, ни работодателю, ни государству, ни семье. Тут многое зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.
В этом случае задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение, направленное на улучшение Вашего состояния до работоспособного.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда на работу ходите и боль терпимая и касается только Вас. Кривой, больной, охающий, но работу хожу и все довольны. В этом случае решение принимать Вам.

Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?


----------



## ОксанаК (11 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! Спасибо большое за внимание и ответ. Тут нам знакомый доктор посоветовал обратится на консультацию к нейрохирургу, вот и возник вопрос об операции, мы пока не ходили. Сейчас на прозерине и габапентине состояние немного улучшилось, а именно: перекос спины почти пропал, уменьшились прострелы при вставании, улучшились работоспособность и общее состояние. Прям за последние 3 дня это все. Вы очень подробно объяснили показания к оперативному лечению, спасибо! Очень надеюсь , что до этого не дойдет. Еще хотелось бы спросить: в дальнейшем может ли быть у нашей грыжи секвестрация? И не во вред ли при таком типе грыжи мануальный терапевт с блокадами? Можно ли в нашем случае увт терапию или можно быть мощное физио, магнит? У нас есть центр лечения боли рядышком. Какую физическую активность и режим сейчас можно? Купаться в водоеме, прогулки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

ОксанаК написал(а):


> ... Тут нам знакомый доктор посоветовал обратится на консультацию к нейрохирургу, вот и возник вопрос об операции, мы пока не ходили. Сейчас на прозерине и габапентине состояние немного улучшилось, а именно: перекос спины почти пропал, уменьшились прострелы при вставании, улучшились работоспособность и общее состояние. Прям за последние 3 дня это все. Вы очень подробно объяснили показания к оперативному лечению, спасибо! Очень надеюсь , что до этого не дойдет.


Не ответили.
Как считаете, по каким показаниям Вам можно делать операцию?



ОксанаК написал(а):


> Еще хотелось бы спросить: в дальнейшем может ли быть у нашей грыжи секвестрация?


Если и будет, то важно не есть ли нет секвестрация, а как секвестр ляжет. Ляжет мимо нерва - и хорошо. Кстати, так бывает чаще всего. 



ОксанаК написал(а):


> И не во вред ли при таком типе грыжи мануальный терапевт с блокадами


Мануальный терапевт работает не на уровне грыж, там блок патологически-невозвратный и двигаться этим позвонкам никак нельзя.
Мануальный терапевт работает с соседними здоровыми позвонками, если там есть временные- функциональные блоки. Вот устранив их, мануальный терапевт обеспечивает минимальную подвижность в пораженном сегменте.
Еше мануальный терапевт работает с больными мышцами, то и это никак не может повредить, только в пользу.
А блокада как раз то, что может донести лекарство к больному месту.
А то таблетки принимаете и надеетесь, что что-то дойдет...



ОксанаК написал(а):


> Можно ли в нашем случае увт терапию


Нужно. 



ОксанаК написал(а):


> или можно быть мощное физио, магнит?


Это не мощнее, это другие задачи. Нужно. Причем одновременно с УВТ. 



ОксанаК написал(а):


> У нас есть центр лечения боли рядышком.


И что ждете? Жить там надо, если у них есть система. 



ОксанаК написал(а):


> Какую физическую активность и режим сейчас можно? Купаться в водоеме, прогулки?


Есть ответ на Ваш вопрос








						Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика"
					

Медицинский центр "Лечение и Диагностика", Позвоночник и суставы, диабет, сосудистая патология, реабилитация, ЛФК, массаж, стоматология.




					mcledi.ru
				




Только не начинайте с конца, с начала надо, а то все начинают с тренажеров.


----------



## ОксанаК (11 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как считаете, по каким показаниям Вам можно делать операцию?


Если только по профилактическим показаниям. Сколько обычно нужно времени, чтобы оценить эффект консервативной терапии?

Про УВТ и физио поняла, в том центре есть магниты и лазер еще, именно мощные, не как в поликлинике.

Про реабилитацию - ознакомимся.

Про все остальное очень хорошо Вы объяснили, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

ОксанаК написал(а):


> Если только по профилактическим показаниям. Сколько обычно нужно времени, чтобы оценить эффект консервативной терапии?


СкореЕ да, профилактические.
У каждого свое, 2 недели, 3 месяца, год.



ОксанаК написал(а):


> Про УВТ и физио поняла, в том центре есть магниты и лазер еще, именно мощные, не как в поликлинике.


Вот на них и надежда.



ОксанаК написал(а):


> Про реабилитацию - ознакомимся.
> 
> Про все остальное очень хорошо Вы объяснили, спасибо!


----------

